# Hospital X, Scotland - Sep 2014



## Corehunter (Sep 27, 2014)

This is my second explore, completed with another member last night. I am not going to post anything about this hospital, and will not respond to PMs asking for information about it. I don't really have much to comment on the photos as most of them are self explanatory, so I'm just going to ahead and photo stream them here for you.








































































There are a lot of other pictures on this explore and we've not even seen the complete hospital, so there are many more pictures to come. If you want to see the rest please go here


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thats a great collection and your lucky to get them before the place gets wrecked.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2014)

Cracking set dude, and power still on! 
Brilliant first post, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corehunter (Sep 29, 2014)

First post? Urban, did you totally forget my EDS one?  and thanks Flysboys90


----------



## Cuban B. (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm sorry to rumble you mate, but this looks awfully like Struan Hospital down in the Borders.


----------



## AgentTintin (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice one - may join you on a revisit (if it isn't Struan like Cuban said - and is the one you mentioned at EDS).

I'll speak to you on Facebook tonight about it


----------



## Corehunter (Oct 6, 2014)

Agent Tintin, I'll mail you about that.


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 14, 2014)

I disagree with young Cuban there. I believe this is the old combination hospital at Ardentrive.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice one, reminds me a little of the old Ochil Hills Sanatorium…


----------



## Pilot (Nov 21, 2014)

Where have the pics gone?


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 21, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Nov 21, 2014)

Cant see any images buddy


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2014)

We don't need three comments all saying the same thing on an old report.


----------

